# Random Flowering Vine ID



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

So I was walking on campus the other day, and I see this beautiful vine, randomly, right next to the walking path, with small red flowers, almost looks like a morning glory except it's a little too long, and small. Besides that, I have never seen a red morning glory. So I took a clipping home, and I took some pics with a crappy digi camera my roommate has, so sorry for the image quality, I wish I had my old camera so you could see in detail. But you work with what you got. Hopefully it's enough to get an ID on this pretty little thing. I tried to look it up, closest I got was "Cardinal Climber Morningglory (A): Ipomoea X multifida", but the leaves don't look like that. So I put up a series of pictures, maybe it will be enough for someone to ID, here they are:





























Leaves:



















Random artisticness:



















Let me know!! Thanks guys!!


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

I believe that is a cardinal vine..good for butterflies and hummingbirds


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

The leaves don't look right though. I looked up pics of cardinal vines and their leaves look almost like ferns.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

My point:










The leaves look NOTHING like that.
Unless this plant was the result of a hybrid?


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

I have seen at least 2 dozen varieties of cardnial vine. I have grown both leaf types in my backyard during the summer here in Indy. The attract a lot of beneficial insects to the yard, and butterflys add to the beauty of the flowers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

so do you think that's what it is? or is there some other likely species? also, will it root if you take a cutting and put it in some water? not sure if that's the kind of vine it is. it's really pretty. i have a thing for small red flowers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)

no one has anymore input?


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

I have never tried to start a cutting of this plant, but if I were going to,I wouold putit in a light soil, and keep it moist. However, you can start the plant very easy from seed. Unfortunatly this late in the season, I am unsure of where you could get seed, unless you livein the south where the growing season is much longer.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Ipomoea mutts*

There is Ipomoea quamoclit (Cypress vine, ferny-cut leaves) Ipomoea coccinea (Redstart Cardinal vine, heart shaped leaves) and Ipomoea X Multifida(tri-lobed pointed leaves) which is a cross of them both. I would place my money on yours almost certainly being Ipomoea X Multifida.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

is that a naturally occuring hybrid? i found some seeds the other day off the original plant and put them into water to see if they were fertile, and they sprouted roots almost imediately, the very next day they had roots. All but two anyway, so they are certainly viable. It's kinda late in the season to plant them, but I guess I'll stick these seeds with roots in some soil.

I just saw this thing randomly around campus, I've seen it no where else. But there are TONS of morning glories out now, it's just beautiful. there are a lot of other vines too, just haven't seen any of them flowering.

off to take my genetics test now, wee!

thanks for the help on identification.


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*invasive*

it will gorw like crazy from seed..it's invasive in some places


----------

